# Browning BAR .270 Accuracy



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

Recently inherited a 1971 Belgium made Browning BAR in .270. Itâ€™s a beautiful gun, and only had maybe a box of bullets run though I put on a new leupold scope and went to the range with a box of 150 grain Remington Cor-Lokt, and it absolutely hated them, throwing ~6â€ group. Figuring it didnâ€™t like the rounds, I went to 130 grain Hornady superformance, this helped significantly and I got the grouping down to about 2.5-3â€. Still wasnâ€™t too happy with the group. I then accidentally bought the Light Recoil Hornadys, and surprisingly they put out a 1.5-2â€ group, I actually ended up using these rounds during last deerseason, and killed a deer, but was extremely unhappy with the penetration as it didnâ€™t even pass through the deer. I tried 145 grain Hornady precision hunter this year and couldnâ€™t get better than a 3 inch grouping. I then tried some 130 grain handloads with 54 grains of 4350 powder and that got worse with a 4.5â€ group It is not my shooting as I have let many other people shoot and gotten the same results. The barrel has been cleaned, and the crown of the barrel is not damaged. I did notice the forend of the stock is rubbing against the barrel so itâ€™s not truly free floating, could this be the cause, or do I have bigger issues and should just keep it as a safe queen?


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Semi autos are not known for their accuracy. Remingtonâ€™s 742 might be the best (worst) example I can think of. Minute of deer would be acceptable in this model. In my experience with the Browning semi auto rifles, they are the most accurate of the lot however to expect bolt action accuracy from a semi auto is setting unrealistic expectations. You may find an exception here or there but the accuracy you are getting is about par for a semi auto deer rifle.


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

My grandfather had one. It was one of the most accurate rifles I have ever seen. It would shoot better than most bolt a actions. Always fed it 130gr federal premiums.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

My Dad hunted with one for God knows how many years and killed his deer every year. The .270 Winchester in 130 grain SP was what he shot, Remington green box and it would hold a decent group. He killed deer to 200 yards with it for all those years.

I hunted with it for a while and killed deer with it then I missed 3 times one of the biggest bucks I had ever shot at in South Texas. Turned out the old Leupold 3x9 had given up the ghost and was 18" high at 100 yards and wouldn't hold zero anymore.

They are no tack drivers that's for sure but for deer hunting they'll do just fine.

TH


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Troubleshooting can drive ya crazy for sure. Id try some 4895 powder and relieve that rubbing area. Also for the love of GOD dont use anymore hornady superformance ammo in that rifle. That stuff is way to hot. 

Id also crono it and make sure there isnt some kind of gas issue throwing a wrench in it all


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I would agree that semi-autos aren't usually expected to shoot as well as bolt actions. But, one thing I would for sure verify is that scope base/bases and rings are "goodentight". No matter the gun or scope, rigid mounting is a necessity. My 270 has always loved 4350.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2006)

I have my mothers made in Belgium 270 BAR in my safe. These old rifles are accurate. Mine likes Winchester 130 power points. The forearm touching the barrel is the problem. By the way 5 shots covered with a dime we not uncommon. 
At one time I had a later model that was assembled in Portugal. The best this one would do was 1 1/2 groups. Not made nearly as nice as the made in Belgium model.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

My 270 BAR made in Belg... would shoot bettr than inch with most anything I fed it...Wish I still had it...


----------

